# Shaper jigs



## mill (Mar 14, 2012)

Milling a curved handrail using corrugated head with bearing, any suggestions as best way to secure my work peice? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When I made curved handrails, I didn't machine them on a curve. I ran it straight, ripped the edge with the profile off and glued it back together in layers on a form.


----------

